# Acapulco



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/TerraMexico/videos/10152670159571571/?fref=nf


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Happens every year. Can't stop the forces of nature.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I don´t know the date of that magnificent wave action in Acapulco but we were there a few years ago when the surf was way up and striking the city streets and it was thrilling. When we lived on the ocean near the Devil´s Slide area just south of San Francisco about 12 miles, when the Pacific waves were up it was mesmerizing. Our home was on a cliff about 30 feet above the sea and I have actual seen wave action that hit the top of that cliff. An unforgettable experience. We were fortunate to be on the Atlantic Coast of France when the incredible autumn seas were at their peak. Huge waves crashing over giant rock formations. Unforgettable. Thanks for sharing tha video with us.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

diablita said:


> Happens every year. Can't stop the forces of nature.


Nope .... this was a one in a lifetime. From Oaxaca to Colima, Colima was worse than JOVA the locals say and many were evacuated from Pascuales


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hound Dog said:


> When we lived on the ocean near the Devil´s Slide area just south of San Francisco about 12 miles, when the Pacific waves were up it was mesmerizing. Our home was on a cliff about 30 feet above the sea and I have actual seen wave action that hit the top of that cliff. .


Not that far from Halfmoon Bay and Mavericks with some of the biggest waves in the Americas. Record there was 68 feet


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fortunately for Acapulco there are a lot of rocks. In Florida we often saw that sort of thing when the moon was really pulling or when a storm came through. There you would be talking major beach erosion. The towns along the coast spent millions of dollars in beach re-nourishment. Only to have the next storm once again move the sand away. That process of moving the sand from the ocean floor to the beach is terrible for the beautiful barrier reefs off the coast.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

sparks said:


> Nope .... this was a one in a lifetime. From Oaxaca to Colima, Colima was worse than JOVA the locals say and many were evacuated from Pascuales


Where do you get off saying nope? I've lived here for more than 15 years and this "mar de fondo" happens with great frequency. Not always this bad but it is a recurring phenomenon.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

diablita said:


> Not always this bad but it is a recurring phenomenon.


_Not always this bad_ ...... exactly. In my 10 years on the Pacific coast I've never seen it


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

sparks said:


> _Not always this bad_ ...... exactly. In my 10 years on the Pacific coast I've never seen it


And only your assessment counts. Guess I'll keep my thoughts to myself in the future.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://translate.google.com/transl...e_natural_0_512948913.html&edit-text=&act=url


"The groundswell delivered waves as high as 10 meters in Oaxaca and Guerrero, resulting in three deaths."


----------

